# Need a Mexico court certified translator?



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey guys anyone know a translator that is certified with Mexican courts that I could be put in contact with please? I need my apostille birth certificate translated. I contacted a company in Oaxaca city that is court certified but haven't had any luck with someone calling me back. Thanks guys!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=Lorij;1188072]Hey guys anyone know a translator that is certified with Mexican courts that I could be put in contact with please? I need my apostille birth certificate translated. I contacted a company in Oaxaca city that is court certified but haven't had any luck with someone calling me back. Thanks guys![/QUOTE]_

Lorij:

I can´t help you in Oaxaca State but, coincidentally. I just had my apostilled and certified Alabama birth certificate translated into Spanish by a certified translator who lives here at Lake Chapala and has done many impeccable translations for us for legal documentation over the years. The apostilled Alabama birth certificate was translated for the agency SRE (Secretariat de Relaciones Exteriores) which grants Mexican citizenship through naturalization and therefore her work must be meticulously correct. If her work would be acceptable for Oaxaca State, let me know and I will forward you here name as these things can be accomplished on line.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Ask at either INM or SRE. They, if anyone, should know of certified translators.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Try SRE first they are a whole lot more friendly and helpful than Inmigración..


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

citlali said:


> Try SRE first they are a whole lot more friendly and helpful than Inmigración..


Depends on which INM office you are dealing with


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

That is true but the Juridico section of SRE is under less pressure than the Immigration office as a rule.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I don't know why a "court certified" translator would be required. I think there is a qualification/registration for official translators, but I didn't think they were "court certified." I've used some over the years, but not for judicial proceedings. If I had this question, now, I'd probably visit an office of a Notario Publico and ask ... because they deal with these types of issues on a regular basis. An immigration attorney would also know of such persons. Best of luck.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes there is such a thing as court certified but not all the states have them.
The translators or other experts the courts use are certified by the Supremo Tribunal de Justicia
, Consejo de la Judicatora del Estado de Jalisco
There is a publication called the Boletin Supremo Tribunal de Justicia that lists all the recognized or certified"experts" in Mexico by State. Not all States have all the various types of experts which are known as peritos.
Lori I pmed you a name.


----------

